# Plumbing New System



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

I am still undecided as to what I want. 
I have several aquariums I can plumb together and make a nice system.

I am working with 90L, 90T, 75T, 55L, 55T, 36BF, 20T, and 3 10's.

I would like to end up with 3-4 properly working systems.

I want a refugium on all systems. 

One system could initially be used for breeding purposes only 
(Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion ocellaris))

I would like at least two QT systems, one for corral and the other for fish. The reason being is the treatments vary in materials used if the need should arise.

This is the part I am debating on or rather not quite so sure of the details; how can I plumb the QT into the main display and into the refugium?
I have been thinking just run a line from the M into the QT and then into the R. 
My question is this, how can I isolate the QT for 30+ days and still have water flow? It almost seems to me that I should have a completely separate system when it comes to having a QT.

However I have heard of the QT being plumbed into the whole system.
I do desire this, I'm just not quite sure of the details.
Can you help?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> I could help. Its easy enough. But first if I may.
> Why on earth would you plumb a QT into the DT? The whole reason for a QT is to keep it seperate from the DT so the bacteria, parasite, virus don't get into the DT. Ir you plumb them together and all the water runs together, there is absolutely no reason for the QT at that point.
> Just think about this a second. Lests say yiu want to run copper in the QT, won't the copper treatment end up in the DT? And kill all yiur inverts and corals?


"My question is this, how can I isolate the QT for 30+ days and still have water flow?"
I understand exactly what you are saying, you are correct.
I want the 3 separate bodies of water plumbed together, but how do I isolate the QT from the system as a whole when I am treating something for the 30+ days?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Sponge filter with a canister/HOB filter....but I would never consider this because I think you are saying you want to be able to shutdown the qt tank when you get new stuff in...Then you will see for 30 days if everything is ok then open a line linking the qt to the main tank....Is that right? Too Risky for me----Just set up a couple of small qt tanks with sponge filters and keep them separated from main tank. Never have qt tank water/material touch main tank.....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ball valves in the pvc will connect the entire system together, then you can open the valves when you have completed the treatment


This was my thoughts as well, but where will my water flow be coming from if I isolate the QT by cutting off the flow using the BV?
Also, the chemicals if I use any, what will become of them?

I was thinking about building a drain system into the QT and completely draining it in between uses. That solves that problem, but then it makes it useless if I would have it plumbed into the main.

I'm asking myself what this purpose would serve, why do I want my QT plumbed into the system?

I'm not sure I have an answer, except I would have aged water at the turn of a valve.

Do you understand my concerns?


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ball valves in the pvc will connect the entire system together, then you can open the valves when you have completed the treatment


Yes, but my Q is where will I get my water flow if I have the QT isolated by use of BV? Would having a second R plumbed into the QT, just for its use?
Powerheards? What?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup, I get where your coming from. But, its a bad idea.
> You would have to install powerheads in the QT for flow when it was cut off from the DT.
> To get the meds or whatever out of the tank you'd have to run a hell of a lot of Carbon afterwards for a month or 2 before you'd be even safe to release that water. Again, just for the sake of arguement here. Dont use Copper in the QT, you would not be able to release that water into the DT for a very long time, I'd say at least 6 months, while your carbon atttempted to remove it from there, then, and I say then, it may be safe. But other medications you could use carbon to remove.
> I like your idea of having a QT plumbed to the DT, then when your done, just dump the system out, thats a better idea. When you were ready to use it, all you'd have to do is twist the ball valve to fill it up, the water would be ready to go that fast for ya. And topping off the system is alot easier than waiting on a QT to cycle.


Yes, now we are on the same page. This is good 
Sometimes I have a very difficult time getting my thoughts out on paper/screen.
I need to work on my language skills! God help me if I move to another country like Fiji for a 2 year contract working on a corral farm 8O
I finally came to the conclusion of having several power heads just as yourself. I agree on the drain as dumping the QT water after the isolation period is over.
For some reason I REALLY was stuck on having it plumbed into the entire system, some random un-detailed post had me on that wild kick haha.
Thank you for your time concerning this.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

